

Marissa Mayer Got a $1.2 Million Bonus at Yahoo After Six Months - vimhacking
http://mashable.com/2013/03/07/marissa-mayer-got-a-1-2-million-bonus-at-yahoo-after-six-months/

======
TheHankster
Wow. All I have to say is wow.

------
samstave
Anyone close to Marissa Mayer should be filming ALL of her day-to-day
activities and make a documentary in 2 years.

The subject will be either the miraculous turn-around or failure of Yahoo.

